# Gurus Coming To The Rescue In Ardaas?



## Ishna (Jan 8, 2012)

Sat Sri Akal!

I present for your reference the second paragraph of standard SGPC Ardaas:



> [SIZE=-1]                        Having first thought of the Almighty's prowess, let us                          think of Guru Nanak. Then of Guru Angad, Amardas and Ramdas                          - may they be our rescuers! Remember, then, Arjan, Hargobind                          and Har Rai. Meditate then on revered Har Krishan                          on seeing whom all suffering vanishes. Think then of Teg                          Bahadar, remembrance of whom brings all nine treasures.                          He comes to rescue every where. Then of the tenth Lord,                          revered Guru Gobind Singh, who comes to rescue every where.                          The embodiment of the light of all ten sovereign lordships,                          the Guru Granth - think of the view and reading of it                          and say, "Waheguru (Wondrous Destroyer of Darkness)".




[/SIZE]'... Then of Guru Angad, Amardas and Ramdas - may they be our rescuers!'

'... Think then of Teg Cahadar, remembrance of whom brings all nine treasures.  He comes to rescue everywhere.  Then of the tenth Lord, revered Guru Gobind Singh, who comes to rescue everywhere.'

What is meant by 'come to rescue everywhere'?  I was wondering this today.  Are we supposed to regard the Gurus almost as saints whom we can call upon to 'come to our rescue'?

Is it acceptable to address an ardaas to a specific Guru?

Also, I have seen this list on the Internet and wondered where it comes from and what truth there is in it?


    Each one of the ten Gurus represents a divine      attribute:  

*Guru Nanak - Humility
Guru Angad - Obedience
Guru Amar Das — Equality
Guru Ram Das - Service
Guru Arjan - Self-Sacrifice
Guru Hargobind - Justice
Guru Har Rai - Mercy
Guru Har Krishan - Purity
Guru Tegh Bahadur - Tranquility
Guru Gobind Singh - Royal Courage*​

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 8, 2012)

That is why the ARDASS as given by Guru Arjun Ji Sahib in SGGS..TUM THAKUR..tum peh ardass..is so PERFECT that no one can raise the slightest doubts ( of the kind rasied by Ishna Ji )...unlike that First Paurree from DG that has seeds of doubt in the very first word..BHAGAUTI whose meaning is NOT what Bhagauti means in SGGS....it fails on the touchstone of Gurbani of SGGS.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 8, 2012)

> What is meant by 'come to rescue everywhere'? I was wondering this today. Are we supposed to regard the Gurus almost as saints whom we can call upon to 'come to our rescue'?


 
Yes they 'come' to our rescue when we recite their Baani. But for that it is important ki asi Baani Kanth kariye (we remember it by heart).


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 9, 2012)

Sis, 

my interpretation would be that they come to rescue by the information contained in the divine voices in our heads, the Gurus in my view live in our heads as guides to Waheguru and controllers of the thieves


----------

